# Something I should have done long ago



## DPittman (Apr 26, 2021)

My 20" drill press has always had slop in the quill and the more you extended it the worse it got.  The little friction screw that rides in a groove in the quill only worked to a certain point as when it got tightened enough to remove the slop when it was at its worse, it would not allow the quill to return back up. 
So I made up up a couple of brass friction screws and drilled and tapped the drill press head, one on the right side and one in the front. That seems to have fixed the problem %100.  I did the right side first because it was easiest but I think the front one would have been all I needed.   I haven't put an indicator on it yet but I could feel slop plain as day by hand before and now feel none.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 26, 2021)

Need a pic of that drill press.  Looks like a brute  What does 20" stand for?


----------



## DPittman (Apr 27, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Need a pic of that drill press.  Looks like a brute  What does 20" stand for?


It's basically just like every other asian made 20" that is available from sea to sea.   20" is the distance from the column to the spindle.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 27, 2021)

DPittman said:


> It's basically just like every other asian made 20" that is available from sea to sea.   20" is the distance from the column to the spindle.


Ha ha I guess I wasn't quite awake this morning yet when I posted my response...20" means 20" swing not 20" from column to spindle, only 10"! Sorry.


----------

